# Ain't Nobody Talkin' 'Bout Canning! What be wrong with you knuckleheads?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have no idea if it is feasible to "Can" some Toilet Paper so lets get to talkin' about canning some real food!

Every post that I've read and every real life situation that I have seen since this man-made Chicom Flu bullshat has disrupted my otherwise really nice and easy life, has reported that there is PLENTY of Fruits and Vegetables at the local grocery stores.

Time to "can" some of these goodies up! 

We ain't even started our garden yet so why not dedicate some time this weekend and put up some jars of nutritional fruits, veggies (and meats too)! We be pretty prepared now, but the next version of the Flu, why not be double prepared?:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sadly, my canning supplies are at our other place.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Sadly, my canning supplies are at our other place.


I played some sports in my life and if I was your coach, you'd be running stadium stairs with cinder blocks in your hands...:vs_mad:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy, I had some home grown spaghetti sauce (2017 vintage), pasta, with locally made hot sausage this evening.

I'm turning over the canning jars so I'll have room for this summers produce. 

One of my friends is just getting going in his greenhouse and said I could start as many seedlings as I want to. Plan is to start a few tomatoes and peppers earlier than usual for early crops, and a whole bunch of cold hardy stuff I can transplant early (brocoli, cabbages, ...).

Meanwhile, my first batch of extra hard cider should be ready to bottle next week, and I'll start another batch this weekend.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I have no idea if it is feasible to "Can" some Toilet Paper so lets get to talkin' about canning some real food!
> 
> Every post that I've read and every real life situation that I have seen since this man-made Chicom Flu bullshat has disrupted my otherwise really nice and easy life, has reported that there is PLENTY of Fruits and Vegetables at the local grocery stores.
> 
> ...


You can make me run stadium stairs if you want, but we do not have any more room to store more canned stuff!

Mrs Inor and I were talking about this exact topic this evening over supper, we are almost thankful for this whole Covcation thing. Certainly not, for the people that get sick or die (unless they are socialists - Then, piss on 'em.), but being stuck at home for a few weeks to use up some of our older food stores is not a bad thing.

Spending some extended time out working on my gardens and playing on my new tractor in the springtime Arizona sun definitely does not suck.

I told you the story on the Orange Site about scoring some really awesome cheeses at a steep discount due to the Coronavirus.

Back on topic...

If you can get good quality stuff to can, now would be a damn good time to do it if you have jars and lids layin' around not doing anything! It's not like you have anything better to do if you are quarantined at home.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Put a deer and parts of a 1/4 of beef in the pint jars over the winter. 

Then about 15 jars of venison stew/soup.

In addition to the honey, jams, jellies, beans, tomatoes, etc, . . . already on the shelves.

Even got some canned bread I did several years back, . . . plus some pickled beans and some pickled corn.

Anyway, . . . may slim out some, . . . ain't gonna starve though.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I have no idea if it is feasible to "Can" some Toilet Paper so lets get to talkin' about canning some real food!
> 
> Every post that I've read and every real life situation that I have seen since this man-made Chicom Flu bullshat has disrupted my otherwise really nice and easy life, has reported that there is PLENTY of Fruits and Vegetables at the local grocery stores.
> 
> ...


I thought about it. I envy people who do it. But. I don't know much about canning - and I don't want to take the chance of doing it. 
If I don't do it right - the consequence will be just too much. It'll be better for me to use the space we have (not to mention the labor and the expense) to buying commercial canned foods.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

charito said:


> I thought about it. I envy people who do it. But. I don't know much about canning - and I don't want to take the chance of doing it.
> If I don't do it right - the consequence will be just too much. It'll be better for me to use the space we have (not to mention the labor and the expense) to buying commercial canned foods.


Let me give you something to think about, charito, . . . about canning that is.

First thing: people have done it in my family for well over 120 years, . . . none of us died of it yet, . . . or even got sick.

Second: all you need is first, . . . a "pressure canner", . . . not a pressure cooker, . . . pressure canner. At flea markets, . . . yard sales, . . . I've picked em up for $3.00, . . . $25 at auction houses. And if you shop a bit, . . . want a "brand new" one, . . .

This is one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Presto-017...339298&hash=item5480fe6ad4:g:L~sAAOSwbDpeaQPR

I have one exactly like it, . . . and two others, each a bit different.

Meat you simply cut up, . . . get rid of the bones, . . . as well as the "extra" fat, . . . add water up to the shoulder of the jar, . . . put a lid on it, . . . in the canner for 75 minutes on pints, . . . 90 minutes for quarts.

Third: when it is done, you have 8 pints or 9 quarts of food you know doesn't have any phenoshmushkatoonie** for flavor, . . . achrothrobnokosis** as a preservative, or any red # 487** food coloring to enhance the appearance.

We all were a little apprehensive the first few times, . . . but once you get in the program and get to doing it together with the wife and kids, . . . it turns out to be a lot of fun and family team creativeness when you see those beautiful jars of food you KNOW IS GOOD, . . . and YOU DID IT.

May God bless,
Dwight

**(made up words . . . making fun of the labels on most foods.....)


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

dwight55 said:


> Put a deer and parts of a 1/4 of beef in the pint jars over the winter.
> 
> Then about 15 jars of venison stew/soup.
> 
> ...


I've heard about canned bread, but it doesn't seem safe. And since I already worry that I'll kill someone with botulism every time I open a jar of home canned jam, I'm afraid to try it.

Slippy, yes, we already know that I worry about stupid crap. I have an excellent imagination and I put it to bad use every day.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I've heard about canned bread, but it doesn't seem safe. And since I already worry that I'll kill someone with botulism every time I open a jar of home canned jam, I'm afraid to try it.
> 
> Slippy, yes, we already know that I worry about stupid crap. I have an excellent imagination and I put it to bad use every day.


Well, . . . just to give you something to read thru, . . . not really long at all, . . . and should help allay some of the fears:

https://www.splendidtable.org/story/in-jams-and-jellies-acidity-is-the-key-to-avoiding-botulism

In the South, . . . kraut, . . . pickled corn, . . . pickled beans, . . . and pickled meats (including pickled pigs feet) used to be real staples of their diets. Add some hog back fat and a pone of corn bread, . . . a jar of granny's jam and some home made butter, . . . y'all just sat down to Sunday dinner.

And, . . . "No" . . . we ain't all wrinkley from the pickled stuff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Let me give you something to think about, charito, . . . about canning that is.
> 
> First thing: people have done it in my family for well over 120 years, . . . none of us died of it yet, . . . or even got sick.
> 
> ...


What Dwight said ^^^^^

I learned canning from my Mother, who learned from my Grandmother......

For canners I like the "jiggler" regulated type. Very simple and only thing to worry about is the gasket going bad, but the gaskets are cheap/last years and I keep a stock of replacements handy. The ones with dial gauges need calibration and have more parts to fail.

I have old USA made Mirrormatic canners from small "cookers" up to 22-qt. Two canners are handy as you can start a 2nd batch of jars while the first canner is cooling. I'm still using jars my Grandmother/Mother used. You can find jars, and sometimes canners, cheap at tag sales, then just buy new rings/lids.

Other things that are needed are: tongs to lift hot jars, a funnel to fill jars, and a magnet to lift hot lids that have been sterilized in boiling water.

A candy thermometer is useful if you are canning high acid things like pickles or kraut that do not need to be pressure canned or even boiled. You get nice crispy pickles or kraut that way.

High acid foods (fruits, high acid tomatoes) can be canned in a water bath canner, but you have to be sure of the acidity and/or add an acid like lemon juice/vinegar, or ascorbic/citric acids.

Get a good canning/food preservation book and read it well before purchasing supplies or beginning canning.

A few good links:

https://nchfp.uga.edu/

Pick your own Farms in the U.S, Canada, Britain and other countries - Find a farm near you!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

dwight55 said:


> Well, . . . just to give you something to read thru, . . . not really long at all, . . . and should help allay some of the fears:
> 
> https://www.splendidtable.org/story/in-jams-and-jellies-acidity-is-the-key-to-avoiding-botulism


I know that, but worry anyway. I mean, I don't worry so much that we don't eat it. It's more of a little nagging worry when I open the jar. It keeps me on the straight and narrow when I can, though. And I'm terrified to try pressure canning, even though I bought a pressure canner maybe four or five years ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I know that, but worry anyway. I mean, I don't worry so much that we don't eat it. It's more of a little nagging worry when I open the jar. It keeps me on the straight and narrow when I can, though. And I'm terrified to try pressure canning, even though I bought a pressure canner maybe four or five years ago.


You're probably right, being "terrified" is a dang good reason not to do something!

I'm sure the boys who charged the beaches of Normandy on June 6, 1944 weren't scared at all...lain:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I know that, but worry anyway. I mean, I don't worry so much that we don't eat it. It's more of a little nagging worry when I open the jar. It keeps me on the straight and narrow when I can, though. And I'm terrified to try pressure canning, even though I bought a pressure canner maybe four or five years ago.


Boiling for 15 minutes denatures the botulin toxin............


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Cracked open some apple butter we made this past fall (Winesap apples are so underrated). I have canned my whole life, I wonder if this crisis will lead to an increased interest in this and prepared living? It seems like we have seen an upswing in new users lately.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Have not canned since he fall, but I have all my stuff ready for the produce from the garden. It is a good idea about he fruits and veggies that are at the stores now, just may have to do some canning while quarantined. Y'all stay safe out there!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Dehydrating is another option to preserve foods. I've even dried meat, though for safety sake I cut off all fat, cooked it, then rinsed again for any sneaky fats. Even hamburger (gravel), thoroughly cooked then rinsed well. I haven't tried any of it yet, but it is there. I'm sure the 'quality' of it will be less than desired, but it is a protein source and will help to fill an empty stomach in hard times.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

We've been canning beef on a regular basis the last two months or so. Ever since Dwight had that post on using his K-Bar while canning some and shared his instructions. We have a roast and some stew meat we're going to do this weekend to add to our stash.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm hunkered down and staying away from people. I don't need to go out to the supermarket. I think I've got a mild version of this covid 19 thing. I can feel it in my lungs, I've got the dry cough. But so far so good. I'm not down for the count. No fever. It started with a runny nose, aches and pains in the knees.

So we're in the shtf food storage eating mode at Casa Annie's, not the shtf canning mode just now. Been baking bread daily and making muffins for granny. Making prepper stews, and beanies weenies ( @bigwheel 's special). All sort of things. I am happy to be blessed with a decent pantry.

Hopefully if we get a break this summer I'll be back up to speed and canning away, but this virus is no joke. I think things are going to get worse. The economy is going down the tubes. Fast and pray. I'm doing one meal a day (think it strengthens the body), and no wine except on Sunday.

We need to start our seedlings this week. It's probably gonna be very important to get the garden going right this year.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Well, . . . just to give you something to read thru, . . . not really long at all, . . . and should help allay some of the fears:
> 
> https://www.splendidtable.org/story/in-jams-and-jellies-acidity-is-the-key-to-avoiding-botulism
> 
> ...


I can do pickles! And, jam!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Boiling for 15 minutes denatures the botulin toxin............


I have heard that before but always wondered: if it's necessary to boil your low acid foods at 240 to 250°F (Pints 75 minutes and Quarts 90 minutes), then how is it possible that boiling an additional 15 minutes (presumably on the stove) in a sauce pan is gonna kill any botulism? It's not going to be anywhere near that temp or as much time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Considering the season, what you going to can, other than TP


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> I have heard that before but always wondered: if it's necessary to boil your low acid foods at 240 to 250°F (Pints 75 minutes and Quarts 90 minutes), then how is it possible that boiling an additional 15 minutes (presumably on the stove) in a sauce pan is gonna kill any botulism? It's not going to be anywhere near that temp or as much time.


For one thing, botulism can only survive in an anaerobic environment, so I would imagine that opening the jar and boiling it X minutes ensures that all the microbes have time to die.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

started seeds for this years garden and stored more seeds in our seed bank we vacuum seal our seeds in jars so @Slippy we are "canning" seeds right now


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> I have heard that before but always wondered: if it's necessary to boil your low acid foods at 240 to 250°F (Pints 75 minutes and Quarts 90 minutes), then how is it possible that boiling an additional 15 minutes (presumably on the stove) in a sauce pan is gonna kill any botulism? It's not going to be anywhere near that temp or as much time.


The pressure canning at 240 oC kills the botulism spores (which are common), and denatures any botulin toxin (which should not be present anyway in fresh food).

The spores are immune to boiling water temperatures, that's why _most_ foods must be pressure canned. The spores will not germinate in low pH/acidic conditions, that is why some high acid foods (fruits, berries, *some* tomatoes, pickles, kraut, etc) can be canned using a water bath canner.

Improperly canned food will have viable spores, which in the anaerobic can/jar, germinate then grow and produce the toxin.

The spores are common in most soils and people ingest them all the time; your gut kills/digests them. It's the toxin the bacteria produces that is toxic, not the spores.

The toxin is a protein that is denatured (unfolded) by heating at boiling water temperatures.

So, that's why boiling will eliminate the toxin, but not the spores.


----------

